# Suddenly scared of toy. What to do?



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, I brought my boy a great new toy last weekend that he went insane for; we played for ages with this toy. We happened to be playing around with it today, me tossing it and him running like mad for it.

After playing around for 10 minutes or so, I threw it one more time. Right when he got to the spot where the toy had landed, I saw him suddenly bat his eyes, his ears went back, and he ran away from it like it had bitten him. I checked the location where the toy was--completely clear. I checked his eyes, mouth, feet--everything. 

He is done with that toy, though. I tried to encourage him and bring him back around to it, but he wanted nothing to do with it anymore. 

I don't know that I'll ever know what happened in that split second, but what should I do now with regards to that toy? Should I throw it out, bring it out to show him that it's not evil, or what? He's usually fearless and up for any game. It was just bizarre.

I don't know if anyone's ever had a case this specific before, but I'd sure appreciate any thoughts you might have.


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

what kind of a toy and what type of surface were you on? Static electricity shock is my first guess.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for responding. It's made of yellow tennis ball material, but it's long like a stick and squeaky. We were playing outside in the grass. I thought perhaps there were bugs or something that poked him in the mouth, but I saw absolutely nothing. I hadn't thought of static.

Regardless of what it was, he made it clear that he is not at all interested in being friends with that toy anymore. I know that if a dog has a bad experience with something that you're supposed to address that somehow, but I just don't know how!


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Put it away for a a couple of days then try it again in a different location and see what he thinks.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I would put it away for longer than a couple days, I'd go for a couple weeks. When you bring it out, I'd play with it between you and another family member your pup loves (same household preferably), and look like you two are having a BLAST! Let your pup see you play and get interested in it, then put it away. Repeat for the next few days until your pup is again just DYING to get after it, then let your pup have at it.







You might want to take it outside when you let your pup play with it for the first time as that will create a new association; outdoors is new, but your pup might remember something bad happened with the toy inside.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Once when BTE was a pup I bought a small stuffed toy that roared. It had a battery in it. BTE was great at desqueeking toys. She worked on this one and then dropped it, gave it a very dirty look and retreated to the other room. (With me laughing my butt off.) The toy had bit her back! (small shock from the battery.) I don't recall that she was afraid of the toy and I remember I removed the battery.

Perhaps the sun got in her eyes wrong or something nipped her. It's really hard to tell but I'd guess it was something physical.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't recommend battery operated toys for dogs. If they get loose they might end up getting swallowed. I would find a toy that BTE likes to play with rather than one he is afraid of.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: gmcenroeI don't recommend battery operated toys for dogs. If they get loose they might end up getting swallowed. I would find a toy that BTE likes to play with rather than one he is afraid of.


BTE isn't afraid of any toys. This incident was years ago.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks bunches. Those are great ideas. We generally play outside, so that's where this incident happened. It really did reinforce to me how quickly things can happen, even when you're standing right there with your eye on your dog. It's just killing me that I can't figure out what on earth happened with him and this toy.

But I will put it away for a while and then do what several of you recommended with building his curiosity and desire for it.

I don't have children, but if it's anywhere near as challenging (and something tells me that it is!), I don't know how parents handle things so calmly and naturally.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I see you are in SC? While hard to imagine in the frozen tundra that is Western New York today - is it possible a bee or wasp was on or near the toy and nailed him there?


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Martie, I'm not even going to complain that the weather hovered in the low 30's yesterday because you'd probably hurl a snowball my way! No wasp or any other sting-y, bite-y critter that we could find. No visible sign either of a bite, cut, etc...I guess it'll be the great unsolved mystery!


----------

